# Sympatico e-mail



## BRN (Nov 26, 2004)

Is anyone having trouble with Sympatico's e-mail today. I haven't been able to get mail all day.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I can't login to GetEmail either... I haven't been able to since this morning around 9:30 am (Eastern)


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

A recording on the sympatico support line for Toronto says they're working on fixing the problem. Seems to be down longer than usual though....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sympatico's MSN-based email is working for me. Can someone explain GetMail?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah, my sympatico email has been down all day. quite annoying.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

sympatico has two e-mail servers...
if you're on the old platform you can log on using getemail...
if you're on the new platform you can log on using hotmail because sympatico now uses hotmail servers for their e-mail addresses...

if you want to be on the new platform you can move your e-mail address for free to a hotmail server by going to *upgradecentre.sympatico.ca*
...but if you're using a mail app to check your mail you're going to have to change the settings...
the servers for the new platform are:
*pophm.sympatico.ca*
*smtphm.sympatico.ca*
and 110 will be switched to port 995 and both ingoing and outgoing servers use an ssl connection


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

my primary account seems ok throu webmail ( I'm still on the old system ), but one of my child accounts is inaccessable.
Any one who can't get their mail, is you account the primary or a child?

Z.

P.S. I just checked a couple of other forums, and there deffinatly is some poblem with sympatico's servers. Aparently if you call in you get a recording saying they know about the problem.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

zarquon said:


> my primary account seems ok throu webmail ( I'm still on the old system ), but one of my child accounts is inaccessable.
> Any one who can't get their mail, is you account the primary or a child?
> 
> Z.


Interesting. I was able to login to my primary account without trouble, but not to a secondary account. It's possible that I misremembered the password, though, because it's been a while since I tried that account.

Both w/ GetEmail, old system.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

adb_ii said:


> sympatico has two e-mail servers...
> if you're on the old platform you can log on using getemail...
> if you're on the new platform you can log on using hotmail because sympatico now uses hotmail servers for their e-mail addresses...


By the end of this year, everyone will be switched to the HotMail severs, want it or not, pophm and smtphm will be the way.
Sympatico will no longer have there own e-mail servers.

And as it stands right now, HotMail servers are crapola for me.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

UCGrafix said:


> By the end of this year, everyone will be switched to the HotMail severs, want it or not, pophm and smtphm will be the way.
> Sympatico will no longer have there own e-mail servers.
> 
> And as it stands right now, HotMail servers are crapola for me.


That certainly makes my life a little easier. I no longer use Sympatico email in any meaningful way. A few people still have my main address, but all messages are forwarded elsewhere and I no longer give anyone that address. 

If/when Sympatico makes me migrate, their choice will be: provide Internet service minus email, at a discount, or: say buh-bye to one more customer.


----------

